# Your peanut butter preferences?



## luvs (Sep 21, 2005)

i'd love to hear what you guys think of the way peanut butter ought to be.
i have suddenly begun to love peanut butter in all forms.... on bread with a glass of milk to wash it down, directly from the jar on a spoon, all-natural or regular, salted or -un, sweetened or not, crunchy or smooth......
but if i had to choose, at the moment i'd say give me some all- natural, salted peanut butter (smooth peanut butter) on some whole-grain toast and i'd be happy. with milk. peanut butter just isn't peanut butter to me without that glass of milk. 
but that's only for the moment.
tomorrow my new phase could be the almond butter. it was almond butter very recently instead of peanut butter. 

your ideal peanut butter and how you best enjoy it?


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

smooth p.b on apples.
or in a milkshake


----------



## corazon (Sep 21, 2005)

I get this Honey Roasted PB at my farmer's market.  It is so delicious!  It's not smooth but it's not chunky either.  I love PB on a piece of whole wheat toast, sometimes with bananas on top.  A glass of milk is without a doubt.


----------



## licia (Sep 21, 2005)

My favorite is Jif chunky on bread with blackberry jam, and a glass of milk also.  Sometimes when I work too long in the yard and feel like all my energy is gone, I have that and start to feel better right away. It is like an elixir to me.


----------



## letscook (Sep 21, 2005)

in fudge   or peanut butter spread on toast and sprinkle cinnamon sugar on it and big cup of hot chocolate


----------



## Zereh (Sep 21, 2005)

Natural PB, of any type. I like creamy best but don't mind crunchy. I like it on toasted grainy bread (no butter!) or a ww bagel. Smuckers makes one where they add just a bit of honey. mmmm That's my favorite. 

I haven't found any at a Farmer's Market here, but the honey roasted one talked about sounds great too.


Z


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 21, 2005)

Crunchy gets my top vote, and I do prefer a natural peanut butter when I can come by it...

Cliche as it sounds I think grape jelly and peanut butter will always get my top vote, well aside from homemade peanut butter cups that is!

p.s.
_A long time ago_ my brother asked me for a peanut butter ice cream recipe, and I had to admit that was one I had never heard of let alone made myself ...does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 21, 2005)

I do not know what is wrong with me but I will not eat anything but Jif creamy.

I HATE "natural" peanut butter.  And so does my dog!

It must have a lot of salt and sugar to taste good to me.

favorite:  crackers and carrots.  I lived on peanut butter and carrots in college.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 21, 2005)

crunchy and with a slice of cheese on bread or toast


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2005)

Luvs, you absolutely MUST try these!

http://www.peanutbetter.com/783/html/home1.html

I've been buying from this company at the yearly harvest festivals (they make amazing hot pepper jellies!) and last year I started eating their Peanut Butter. My 2 faves are the Thai ginger (which is so good to saute chicken in and then mix in with noodles!) and the Cinnamon Currant, which is truly fab.
The gals who run the company are so nice too, which is a big selling point for me.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 21, 2005)

Creamy! 
On toast or on soft white bread with strawberry jam, or in pie or fudge or milkshakes.
I don't like crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Luvs, you absolutely MUST try these!
> 
> http://www.peanutbetter.com/783/html/home1.html
> 
> ...


 
thanks, jkath! i pulled the link up and am going to look at it when i'm done here.


----------



## foodaholic (Sep 21, 2005)

Peanut butter and bacon on toasted and buttered bread,that's the ticket.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2005)

I like Skippy Creamy, on very soft white bread.  Usually with jam (black cherry, strawberry, apricot-pineapple), sometimes with honey or apple butter.  And yes, with a big cold glass of milk!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2005)

foodaholic said:
			
		

> Peanut butter and bacon on toasted and buttered bread,that's the ticket.


 
oh, my, have you got the right idea! 
and me and peanut butter and pickle sandwiches.......


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

or in pie 

omg how could i forget the pie ??????????


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2005)

Peanut Butter Pie! YUM!

Anyone ever have peanut butter cheesecake? It sounds really good...especially with chopped peanuts on top and drizzled with fudge sauce.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 21, 2005)

only use fresh ground peanut butter.  all those commercial brands are 50% margarine and corn sweeteners.  bad free radicals, bad...go away colesterol!


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

no jkath but i'd be willing to. can you make one and send it to me ??? lol


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2005)

first I need a recipe!


Found this one from Raine! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12102&highlight=peanut+butter+cheesecake


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 21, 2005)

one of the worst ramifications of my new life style is I can no longer eat a PB&J.

oh well

Back in the day when a PB&J was my favorite lunch I loved creamy Jif or Skippy, Welches or Smuckers Concord Grape Jelly on White Bread with a tall cold glass of milk.  No fancy breads for me mind you, give me Wonder or a simillar white bread.

Pure Comfort Food.  Memories of Mom in the kitchen on Saturday afternoon in the early autum, coming in from touch football with my brothers and our friends from the neighborhood.  Memories of late night chats with Dad after getting home from the 250 mile drive from College.

There is simply no better Sandwich for bringing back memories like that.  Jif and Welches and Wonder Bread and a cold glass of milk.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> first I need a recipe!
> 
> 
> Found this one from Raine! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12102&highlight=peanut+butter+cheesecake


 
works for me jkath


----------



## auntdot (Sep 21, 2005)

Have had many peanut butters, and generally love them all.

One of my favorite ways of eating the ambrosia is to mix it with some Worcestershire sauce, finely diced onions (can be sauteed, but generally prefer them raw), spread the mixture  on white toast, place several rashers of fried bacon on top, and cover with another piece of toast.

Or you can just put slices of raw onion on the peanut butter. But always try it with the Worcestershire sauce.

If you want to butter the toast first, it is only better.

Worcestershire sauce works amazingly well with peanut butter.

At least IMHO.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 22, 2005)

Am I the only one who can eat it...but doesn't especially go for it?
I like peanut butter cookies though!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 22, 2005)

Natural peanut butter, crunchy.  I eat a peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwich on whole wheat bread once or twice a week for lunch.  The old standby PB and celery sticks.  Peanut butter cookies.  Peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who can eat it...but doesn't especially go for it?
> I like peanut butter cookies though!


I love peanut butter cookies!

 Barbara


----------



## Constance (Sep 22, 2005)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> Back in the day when a PB&J was my favorite lunch I loved creamy Jif or Skippy, Welches or Smuckers Concord Grape Jelly on White Bread with a tall cold glass of milk.  No fancy breads for me mind you, give me Wonder or a simillar white bread.



Same here! It's also good with sliced bananas. And how about peanut butter fudge? Mmmmm....


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2005)

I almost forgot!  I love peanut butter and banana sandwiches.  That is my favorite!!!  How could I forget my favorite?!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2005)

Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwiches....
You, me and Elvis, Barb.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 22, 2005)

I love PB on celery sticks or crackers... or just on a spoon as a mid-afternoon snack...

I tend to buy roasted unsalted peanuts and grind them as needed, after I roast them a few minutes in the oven... brings out their full flavour...


----------



## middie (Sep 22, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwiches....
> You, me and Elvis, Barb.


 
did you guys see when paula deen made an elvis gooey butter cake ?? i want to try it !!

if not here's the link

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_30202,00.html


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm like jenny - don't like "natural" peanut butter too much.  Any other kind is always in our house.

toasted English muffin + butter + peanut butter + honey = satisfied mudubg


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2005)

A friend of mine brought an appetizer to one of our parties that was a surprising combination, but delicious. She spread peanut butter on thick slices of bacon, rolled up and pinned with a toothpick, then broiled till bacon was done.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 24, 2005)

> I love peanut butter cookies!


 Me too!!!

My mom always made her's with a nice, big chunck of semi-sweet chocolate in the centre and I've carried on that tradition when I bake them as well..Adding a shelled peanut or two instead is also a nice way to top them.


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2005)

Have you ever tried spreading peanut butter on an Oreo cookie?


----------



## Raine (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Jif, and like it on ritz crackers, P&J sandwiches, mixed with honey, peanut butter pie, and peanut butter & banana pie.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 26, 2005)

> Have you ever tried spreading peanut butter on an Oreo cookie?


Not yet, but that's a cool idea!!! I've spread it on homemade chocolate chip cookies though


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 19, 2005)

Super crunchy on toast....yum yum.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 19, 2005)

straight out the jar with a spoon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 19, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried spreading peanut butter on an Oreo cookie?


I think you can buy them with peanut butter filling.  On of my favorite ways is to make a sandwich with Town House Crackers and dip them in white chocolate.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't BEAR pb.... smooth, crunchy - it's all the same to me. The smell alone makes me feel a little sick. It was **** when the family were young, they loved it.... I was so grateful when they were old enough to spoon that gloopy stuff out of the jars for themselves 

Oh REALLY - I've been asterisked AGAIN for typing the word 'h.e.ll


----------



## marmar (Nov 20, 2005)

For me any kind of peanut butter-as long as its with chocolate. I've never been big on peanut butter though.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm pretty tolerant of any peanut butter. More of a chunky kind of guy, though.

My all time favorite peanut butter may not actually be all peanut butter, I don't know. I absolutely love peanut butter topping on a sundae. Peanut butter, hot fudge, and marshmallow are my all time favorite ice cream toppings. Each individual is great, two together is awesome, but all three together is heaven! 

I don't think that's "true" peanut butter, but I don't know what all it contains either.


----------

